# Headset



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a good brand to recommend?

I spent over $100 on the SteelSeries 5H and they did not even hold up for half a year before I had to solder the wires to their respected places.

So after another year and a half, I am sick of messing with them.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 4, 2010)

Easy: Sennheiser.  They made some of the best (if not the best) headphones around, and they have a ton of different price points.  Their HD series is phenomenal.  

For example, the base HD515s are still pretty affordable, but offer incredible sound quality.  They retail for around $80, though the price varies:

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/sennheiser-hd-515/4505-7877_7-30822840.html

If you're willing to break the $100 mark again, I would suggest going up to the HD555s or if you're willing to break the $200 mark, then the HD595s:

http://www.audioreview.com/mfr/sennheiser/headphones/hd595/PRD_292618_2750crx.aspx


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 4, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Easy: Sennheiser.  They made some of the best (if not the best) headphones around, and they have a ton of different price points.  Their HD series is phenomenal.
> 
> For example, the base HD515s are still pretty affordable, but offer incredible sound quality.  They retail for around $80, though the price varies:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation. Browsing it now.


----------



## Runefox (May 4, 2010)

I've been very happy with my Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones, which I managed to find new on eBay for half the MSRP price by an authorized reseller. They're amazingly good, and their impedance is within the acceptable range for use with portable devices without an amplifier (though most audiophiles would recommend an amplifier anyway). They're highly durable with a very thick cable and a heavy metal plug with a spring stress guard to prevent fraying, and the only damage they've taken from significant abuse (including cold-weather/snow while walking during the winter) is a small fissure on the earpad, probably due to that cold-weather usage. The only problem is that the MSRP is $199 USD (the link above sells them for $139 USD, however).

Incidentally, they make great earmuffs.

Also, they perform very well with both heavy rock/metal and also with more subtle pieces along the classical genre. There's an awful lot of little detail that you can hear with these that you might have missed out on with lesser headphones (though I've never heard the Steelseries, so you may already have had a very decent set). They can get very loud without the audio breaking up if you're into that kind of thing, and they're generally just awesome. They've got powerful enough bass that they can actually be made to vibrate, but unless you crank the bass up manually, it's very well-balanced.

The only problem is that they aren't a headset (and nor are the Sennheisers ToeClaws mentioned). From what I hear, Plantronics' Gamecom 777 is supposedly one of the better headsets available, both for gaming and for general casual audio. "5.1" is a little silly for headphones, though, but I hear nothing but good things about them.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 4, 2010)

Personally, for headsets for doing voicechat, I find the cheapy $3 pairs work the best. Honestly, you are going to be hearing another person's voice, you don't need 5.1, "extreme bass", 10Hz-to-28kHz range, or any of that other crap. And sound cancellation on the mic? Most voicechat apps do that cheaply in software anyway.

Mind you, I use two sound cards, the crappy on-board for voicechat, and the Montego DDL hooked to a Logitech 5.1 system for everything else.


----------



## Runefox (May 4, 2010)

Given what's being replaced, I'm fairly sure this is for a more general-purpose headset that'll be used for games, music, etc as well as voice, so a good quality headset is probably the way to go.


----------



## Oovie (May 5, 2010)

If you're going to dish out $100+ on a headset, I may as well throw this in there. 
http://www.astrogaming.co.uk/products.asp?id=2669

Probably wouldn't buy it without the MixAMP, so at that point you're spending the amount for a high end video card. But as far as I've known, they're the ultimate in their category. Watching a review the company is pretty damn serious too, they provide you with casing for the headset and everything.

With my experience with headsets though, I'd need to see someone with this as proof that this'll last 2+ years. But regardless, these things are a vision of beauty...


----------



## Slyck (May 10, 2010)

Hrmm. I thought just a $7 pair of in-ear (Earplug not iPod-type.) earphones was good enough for everyone. The pair I have right now can make my ears bleed while still keeping good fidelity. Love it how they block out noise and make very little sound that anyone else can hear.


----------



## Runefox (May 11, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Hrmm. I thought just a $7 pair of in-ear (Earplug not iPod-type.) earphones was good enough for everyone.



Those kinds of things by comparison to my headphones sound like nothing but rattly, tinny noise.


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Those kinds of things by comparison to my headphones sound like nothing but rattly, tinny noise.



(looks at the box) This product may contain lead. Wash your hands after handling the cords of this product.

Ohhh, okay. I might have to get a better pair sometime... Even though I usually don't listen to music very loud.


----------



## KyleAwesome (May 12, 2010)

If you can find one, I would recommend Plantronics Audio 370. I bought one last year for around $35, and it's amazingly comfortable. The top adjusts to your head with some sort of wire, and the cans fit all the way around your ears. I can't speak much to the sound quality - I'm not much of an audiophile - but it's certainly good. Only problem I have is that the mic doesn't extend long enough to pick up my voice - but that may be due to my somewhat large head.

By the way, this was discontinued and replaced by the GameCom line - don't buy those. I tried 'upgrading' to one recently, and it was total garbage in every way.


----------

